# Actress naturally pregnant at 45 years old



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

http://showbiz.sky.com/monica-bellucci-does-a-demi-moore

She doesn't look 45 - must be the air brushing!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I read this in the paper the other day....she does look amazing !  She also has a 5 year old with same partner.

N x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

After having 5 natural pregnancies... 3 resulting in very gorgeous little boys, 1 a miscarriage at 9 wks and 1 very unfortunate prem birth at 29wks but now an angel baby, to then go through 3 rounds of IVF in 12 months, all fails, ... this article just brings home more than ever, the age old saying, " no matter what you do, if its meant to be, its meant to be"....  

45, Wowsers.. Im 38 and no that ive had my lot,.......  That being, i also thank god every day for my gorgeous family, i know im so verry blessed, and some dont get even that!!.. 

Its a cruel game nature, and unfortunately theres no entry exam, 

Xxx


----------

